# Bayless Unimpressive? Curious Rumor about Bayless, O-live Strikes Again



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

That according to a poster on O-Live who heard it on the fan. I guess one of the guys on the fan said both KP and Nate were unimpressed with Bayless after talking to him. 


Did anyone else at all hear this?


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



mediocre man said:


> That according to a poster on O-Live who heard it on the fan. I guess one of the guys on the fan said both KP and Nate were unimpressed with Bayless after talking to him.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else at all hear this?


You started a thread hear talking trash about one of my Blazers based on what some idiot at the O-Live board said?

Are you freakin' kidding me? Get that weak crap outta here.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> You started a thread hear talking trash about one of my Blazers based on what some idiot at the O-Live board said?
> 
> Are you freakin' kidding me? Get that weak crap outta here.




Oh I'm not talking trash. I love Bayless. 

I was just hoping someone else heard this, or could comfirm this.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> You started a thread hear talking trash about one of my Blazers based on what some idiot at the O-Live board said?
> 
> Are you freakin' kidding me? Get that weak crap outta here.


I concur


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*

I don't think either of them would say that about bayless whether they thought it or not.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*

Sorry... don't listen to the fan. I did listen to 95.5 this morning though... KP didn't sound unimpressed. He did hint that 'something fell through' that they were trying to do on draft day but that getting Bayless was a homerun. Bayless sounded like a nice kid who wasn't used to speaking to a microphone.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



UOSean said:


> I don't think either of them would say that about bayless whether they thought it or not.


I agree. That's ridiculous.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> You started a thread hear talking trash about one of my Blazers based on what some idiot at the O-Live board said?
> 
> Are you freakin' kidding me? Get that weak crap outta here.


Yes. Please get this crap out of the forum. Leave it on O-Live. Stop the Bayless hate.



UOSean said:


> I don't think either of them would say that about bayless whether they thought it or not.


Exactly. Why the hell would KP say anything like that? Come on man.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



World B. Free said:


> Yes. Please get this crap out of the forum. Leave it on O-Live. Stop the Bayless hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Why the hell would KP say anything like that? Come on man.




I actually agree with all of you. I was just reporting what someone claimed they had heard. I was really hoping someone else had been listening to be honest. 

The person claimed it was said from someone inside the organization. I can picture a player coming off poorly and KP or Nate telling someone something a little derogitory. 



Also, if a mod could add a ? after the thread title I would appreciate that. I accidentally left it off.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



mediocre man said:


> Oh I'm not talking trash. I love Bayless.
> 
> I was just hoping someone else heard this, or could comfirm this.


What part of your thread title...



mediocre man said:


> Bayless Unimpressive


...isn't talking trash about Bayless?

Maybe you should have spent the last hour actually listening to the Trail Blazers live press conference from the Rose Garden on The Game 95.5 with KP introducing Bayless, Batum, and Diogu like I and many others here just did, and hear KP himself calling the Bayless acquisition... 




Kevin Pritchard said:


> "a Home Run"


...instead of wasting everyone's time here repeating the taunts of O-Live internet board trolls.

Starting a lame thread here based on the taunts of some idiot O-Live board troll at the very moment there is live Blazers press conference saying the exact opposite on the Blazers radio network is bad enough. Defending said a weak thread once you know there was a live press conference going on at the same moment and still defending this lame crap thread you started is that much worse, MM.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*

I don't know about you, but I usually *BEAR HUG*somebody when I am unimpressed with them.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> What part of your thread title...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simmer down, he was asking a simple question. I'd say the question has been answered. It's beyond improbable that either Nate or KP would say that about their new lottery pick, even if someone on the FAN reported that... Moving on...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*

Settle down, people. There are lots of reasons why this "report" doesn't make sense... no reason to attack mm or to pretend like we shouldn't discuss things just because they're negative.

Man.

Ed O.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



> Simmer down, he was asking a simple question. I'd say the question has been answered. It's beyond improbable that either Nate or KP would say that about their new lottery pick, even if someone on the FAN reported that... Moving on...


agree.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Ed O said:


> Settle down, people. There are lots of reasons why this "report" doesn't make sense... no reason to attack mm or to pretend like we shouldn't discuss things just because they're negative.
> 
> Man.
> 
> Ed O.


Even if it was said, I can envision a situation where KP and Nate are talking sarcastically. Everything I have heard from Bayless has been very impressive. I like the killer instinct he shows.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*

Keep bringing it MM.

This is a chat board about the Blazers where everything gets re-analyzed and disected to the millionth degree. Quick has been wrong many times, but I would hope you could cite a rumor by Quick on this board without being attacked.

It's real simple . . . consider the source. MM gave you source, if you give the source no credibility then disregrad it. How much time does that take . . . 10 seconds?

:chill:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*

I agree there was an initial over-reaction in this thread. That said, the title could have been better phrased. Something like "Curious Rumor about Bayless" or maybe "O-live Strikes Again" or perhaps "An Eeeeevil Plot Hatching?" -- any of these would have sparked different responses, I wager.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> What part of your thread title...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually listened to the entire press conference. It's sad that you over reacted so much. I'd think somoene enamoured so much with themself to name himself after a Greek God would understand how someone of Bayless' cockiness might rub people the wrong way when first meeting them, but I guess not. 

Should we all run our thread ideas by you before we actually start them oh Great God of Technology?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Any rumor that starts on Olive, and has the magical "I heard it on the radio" tagline, deserves to be **** canned.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



mediocre man said:


> I actually listened to the entire press conference. It's sad that you over reacted so much. I'd think somoene enamoured so much with themself to name himself after a Greek God would understand how someone of Bayless' cockiness might rub people the wrong way when first meeting them, but I guess not.
> 
> Should we all run our thread ideas by you before we actually start them oh Great God of Technology?


The above underlined quote looks like a personal attack to me, MM. The person tossing the personal insults would be the one doing the over-reacting. I reacted as was appropriate for someone who tried to start a thread trash talking a Blazers player on the Blazers board on the basis of a quote he stated he saw posted by some guy on the O-Live message board. Not Jason Quick, John Canzano, or some other Oregonian staffer... some guy on the O-Live message board.... and I did it without insulting you personally.

Moderator... would you please tell this gentleman about the rules regarding personal attacks?

As for my board name... what the Greek God of Fire and the Forge. Hephaestus. And the Roman God of Fire and the Forge? Vulcan.

Have you got it from there, MM, or do you need me to hold you hand through the rest of that Blazers reference?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

we're all on the same side here guys. Whats the point of arguing about this? Right now it isn't even about the Blazers.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> The above underlined quote looks like a personal attack to me, MM. The person tossing the personal insults would be the one doing the over-reacting. I reacted as was appropriate for someone who tried to start a thread trash talking a Blazers player on the Blazers board on the basis of a quote he stated he saw posted by some guy on the O-Live message board. Not Jason Quick, John Canzano, or some other Oregonian staffer... some guy on the O-Live message board.... and I did it without insulting you personally.
> 
> Moderator... would you please tell this gentleman about the rules regarding personal attacks?
> 
> ...




I'm not sure how you naming yourself after the Greek God of metalshop is a personal attack, but whatever.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> we're all on the same side here guys. Whats the point of arguing about this? Right now it isn't even about the Blazers.




Agreed. I shouldn't have overreacted. Just trying to share some info, and I had hoped someone else could have comfirmed it....or denied it actually.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its the fan getting desprite and turning into shock jocks to try to get 1% of the 80% ratings they had.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

stop making me have to mod, damnit.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> we're all on the same side here guys. Whats the point of arguing about this? Right now it isn't even about the Blazers.



Agreed. If this doesn't resolve itself soon, some poor moderator's gonna have to get everyone involved to run some tape down the middle of their monitors or some such. :smilewink


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

hmm...I could see where Bayless would come across as arrogant...however I think it is just that he has a blunt manner of speaking...He comes off as intelligent & self assured (I wouldn't say cocky though). I have listened\watched enough of his interviews to gauge that he doesn't suffer foolish questions well, and he will repeat his previous answer in what I phrased a blunt way...

Is it a quirk in his personality or just a fact of being asked the same type of questions again, again and again....I mean how many times has he been asked what it will be like to play with Roy? I think most people would grow tired of hearing the same questions asked repeatedly....He just needs to learn to be a little more diplomatic\less blunt about it....

That was my read on him....

I doubt that Nate or Pritchard were unimpressed with him...or worse, that they would even voice such displeasure to other people....I think that is internet bs...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> That according to a poster on O-Live who heard it on the fan. I guess one of the guys on the fan said both KP and Nate were unimpressed with Bayless after talking to him.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else at all hear this?


Not a very plauible scenario; ie, Nate and KP saying something negative about a player.

I call bull****.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow MM, you have the same gift on this board that I do with my wife--you can say something completely innocently and then get jumped on (in the negative sense) for the next couple of hours/days. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this unfortunate gifting.eace:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Dan said:


> stop making me have to mod, damnit.



See?! :lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Not a very plauible scenario; ie, Nate and KP saying something negative about a player.
> 
> I call bull****.




It hasn't been brought up since either. I concur


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think MM is necessarily trying to stir up a **** storm here.

But ... dude, consider the source before you post something that is bound to stir up this much controversy. A rumor on O-live supposedly passed from somebody at "The Fan" who may have heard it from "someone" in the organization? Yikes.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It looks to me like players better get playing so folks with too much time on their hands can keep their mind on basketball. eace:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Paxil said:


> Sorry... don't listen to the fan. I did listen to 95.5 this morning though... KP didn't sound unimpressed. He did hint that 'something fell through' that they were trying to do on draft day but that getting Bayless was a homerun. Bayless sounded like a nice kid who wasn't used to speaking to a microphone.


I thought the same thing when I heard him say "something fell through" but then I think he clarified that he meant more that Bayless fell through to fall to us, but I wasn't totally clear on that.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Hephaestus said:


> What part of your thread title...
> 
> 
> 
> ...isn't talking trash about Bayless?


How about the question marks? Or the word, "rumor"?

It's crazy how many people just went straight for MM's throat on this when all he wanted was a clarification.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



LameR said:


> How about the question marks? Or the word, "rumor"?
> 
> It's crazy how many people just went straight for MM's throat on this when all he wanted was a clarification.


There was no question mark or the word "rumor" originally in the title. The title was edited. The original title of the thread was "Bayless unimpressive"


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

What... did mixim run over to oregon live?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

http://1080thefan.com/Daily-Blog/2312225



> ...After getting a look at him over the last few days, the word is the Blazers are a bit stunned by how less far along Bayless is than they thought. Remember, they didn't work him out prior to the draft. This is why he fell from a potential top-5 pick to #11. He will play almost exclusively at the point guard spot so be patient. That isn't an easy transition and it will take time. This is not an immediate impact player, folks. I would expect him to play no more than 15 minutes per game early on. However, it appears he's got a mean streak a mile wide which this team definitely needs...


Take Big Suck's comments with a grain of salt, but it is interesting that he's under the impression the Blazers *possibly* feel Bayless should be further along in his development.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> hmm...I could see where Bayless would come across as arrogant...


Call me crazy, but I think this team needs a little swagger, a little attitude. If Bayless can back it up, I think he will be a great fit.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm just jumping in on this thread now and quickly read through the 3 pages, seems a bit tense. 

I personally heard it on the FAN today while running some errands. I think it was 1:45pm. It was Jason Quick talking to Isaac and Big Suke. Jason said there was good news and there was bad news and asked what they wanted first. Quick gave the bad news: that Bayless was in the gym working out with Ike, Martell, Channing, and don’t know who else. Quick said that KP, Nate, and/or the organization was not quite impressed. I don’t remember if he used the word “not impressed” or “unimpressive”. Quick said, Bayless may be more of a project than they thought and that this may explain why his draft stock dropped because the teams that worked him out could have also been unimpressed. Quick felt this made sense since the Blazers never worked him out.

They feel Bayless will be a good player but may not make an immediate impact as anticipated.

The good news is that KP really liked the fire in Bayless, he’s got a little “nastiness” about him and that’s what the Blazers need.

I'm not making any of this up. I'm just reciting what i heard on 1080 The Fan.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bayless Unimpressive*



Zybot said:


> I don't know about you, but I usually *BEAR HUG*somebody when I am unimpressed with them.


Me too. Seems like the natural way of expressing that you are unimpressed.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I've been a bit of a Bayless doubter from the moment we drafted him, but I have to say that this sounds suspicious. 
1. Are we really supposed to think that they drafted the kid knowing NOTHING about him? I refuse to believe that. I imagine they watched many MANY hours of Arizona games before the draft.
2. What could you see by watching Bayless _work out in a gym_ with two or three other players that would have you think he was much less far along than you thought? That would counter the evidence of those College games? Suddenly he can't hit a shot? Turns out he's legally blind?

And what does "not as far along as they thought" mean? In what? He's a good shooter. Can he only dribble with one hand? What I would imagine most likely is that he's not really a PG (the worry I had about him) - but how would you see that from him working out in the gym? Was the assumption "oh, he never passed when he was in AZ, but that's because he was out of position and his team sucked. As soon as he hits the NBA, he'll be Jason Kidd"? Would Blazers Brass be that naive?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bayarea_blazer said:


> I'm just jumping in on this thread now and quickly read through the 3 pages, seems a bit tense.
> 
> I personally heard it on the FAN today while running some errands. I think it was 1:45pm. It was Jason Quick talking to Isaac and Big Suke. Jason said there was good news and there was bad news and asked what they wanted first. Quick gave the bad news: that Bayless was in the gym working out with Ike, Martell, Channing, and don’t know who else. Quick said that KP, Nate, and/or the organization was not quite impressed. I don’t remember if he used the word “not impressed” or “unimpressive”. Quick said, Bayless may be more of a project than they thought and that this may explain why his draft stock dropped because the teams that worked him out could have also been unimpressed. Quick felt this made sense since the Blazers never worked him out.
> 
> ...


Funny. MM starts a thread about a possible negative comment on JB. Gets a little roasted (NBD) because of the source, in fact gets roasted with comments saying "it's not like it's coming from Quick or anybody like that" . . . and in the end the comments are in fact coming from Quick.


Not trying to stir the pot about the bad blood . . . we are all on the same team . . . some just like to throw a towel at someone else every now and then . . . in the heat of the game and all. . . I was really just pointing out a funny circle that happened on this thread . . . so do we all agree we can discuss it now . . .


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

How often does anyone really come away impressed with a 19 year old when they speak anyway? We've all (well most of us), been there. Know what I mean? As for his basketball skills, he's practically right out of high school. He'll be fine.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

bayarea_blazer said:


> I'm just jumping in on this thread now and quickly read through the 3 pages, seems a bit tense.
> 
> I personally heard it on the FAN today while running some errands. I think it was 1:45pm. It was Jason Quick talking to Isaac and Big Suke. Jason said there was good news and there was bad news and asked what they wanted first. Quick gave the bad news: that Bayless was in the gym working out with Ike, Martell, Channing, and don’t know who else. Quick said that KP, Nate, and/or the organization was not quite impressed. I don’t remember if he used the word “not impressed” or “unimpressive”. Quick said, Bayless may be more of a project than they thought and that this may explain why his draft stock dropped because the teams that worked him out could have also been unimpressed. Quick felt this made sense since the Blazers never worked him out.
> 
> ...


- You heard Isaac and Big Suke (w Jason Quick) on the Fan at 1:45pm, huh?

That would be a little tough. Isaac and Big Suke's show starts at 3 pm.



> "Primetime with Isaac & Big Suke
> Monday - Friday: 3:00 PM - 7:00 PM
> Primetime is here at 1080 the Fan! Portland’s only fulltime local sports show can be heard every weekday afternoon with Isaac Ropp and Jason “Big Suke" Scukanec...."
> 
> http://www.kfxx.com/pages/301030.php


Now.. I was listening to The Game. I don't know what The Fan ran for programming at all today, but I know that the Blazers live press conference was at 11 AM, and MM posted he heard what he claimed to hear before noon.

So I guess that means Isaac and Big Suke had an 8 hour show today running at least from 11 am this morning to 7 pm this evening (as they're still on the air at The Fan as I'm typing this)?

That seems highly unlikely.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

Zybot said:


> Call me crazy, but I think this team needs a little swagger, a little attitude. If Bayless can back it up, I think he will be a great fit.


A agree and I think Bayless can back it up.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Funny. MM starts a thread about a possible negative comment on JB. Gets a little roasted (NBD) because of the source, in fact gets roasted with comments saying "it's not like it's coming from Quick or anybody like that" . . . and in the end the comments are in fact coming from Quick.
> 
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot about the bad blood . . . we are all on the same team . . . some just like to throw a towel at someone else every now and then . . . in the heat of the game and all. . . I was really just pointing out a funny circle that happened on this thread . . . so do we all agree we can discuss it now . . .


Well... somebody is highly, highly confused and/or fibbing. Isaac, Big Suke, and Jason Quick were not on The Fan sometime before noon, at 1:45 PM, and then on again from 3-7pm doing their regular shift.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Well I can't remember the exact time but I remember I was getting onto I-205 and got a call from a friend. I looked on my cell phone to get a reference on the time. Isaac and Suke did mention they were on the radio today as special programming because of the introduction and news conference of the new players. I also thought it was strange hearing them at that time of the day when they should be on at 3pm.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Times being wrong or not, go to post #38 in this thread and read the comments from Jason Sukanek's (sic?) blog.

I'm not sure where he got that idea from, or what was said by Jason Quick, but this isn't just some random O-live rumor like we all first thought (and it was rightly criticized at the time based on the source).

I think long term Bayless will turn out just fine, but it is interesting if he's not quite as far along in his development as the team had first hoped.

EDIT:
It is Isaac Ropp's blog not "Big Suck"


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hephaestus said:


> Well... somebody is highly, highly confused and/or fibbing. Isaac, Big Suke, and Jason Quick were not on The Fan sometime before noon, at 1:45 PM, and then on again from 3-7pm doing their regular shift.


I don't know what is going on, but it wasn't like MM just pulled this out of his *** (like he did with the "deal coming soon" . . . couldn't resist MM). Nik posted what the fan has on their web site, so it is being discussed on local media.

But whatever, it isn't hard to beieve that a freshman labeled as a combo guard will be a bit of a project at PG. How much of what the fan says is accurate . . . I'll just wait (impatiently) to see how he plays. But I've always thought JB at the PG postion is a concern and said it after the draft. I do see him being a spark plug off the bench and suprising fans with his quickness/hustle and ability to score . . . but an impact NBA PG, at this age and with his history? . . . prove me wrong JB!


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

bayarea_blazer said:


> Well I can't remember the exact time but I remember I was getting onto I-205 and got a call from a friend. I looked on my cell phone to get a reference on the time. Isaac and Suke did mention they were on the radio today as special programming because of the introduction and news conference of the new players. I also thought it was strange hearing them at that time of the day when they should be on at 3pm.


The Blazers press conference was at 11AM. Isaac and Big Suke might have been brought in for the aftermath of the press conference. The Blazers press conference and talk about the Blazers press conference ended at noon on the Blazers home station. I find it highly unlikely The Fan's PD had Isaac and Big Suke we still covering the Blazers press conference 1 3/4 after the Blazers own home station stopped covering the press conference.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Hephaestus said:


> The Blazers press conference was at 11AM. Isaac and Big Suke might have been brought in for the aftermath of the press conference. The Blazers press conference and talk about the Blazers press conference ended at noon on the Blazers home station. I find it highly unlikely The Fan's PD had Isaac and Big Suke we still covering the Blazers press conference 1 3/4 after the Blazers own home station stopped covering the press conference.


Jesus H Christ, so the guy misremembered the time he heard something.

The fact remains that at some point Isaac Ropp got the idea in his head that the Blazers were surprised Bayless isn't further along, and this was conveyed in written form on his Blog at 12:45 PM today.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Funny thing is......when this guy hits a wall mid-way through the season (they all do) half of you guys will be cracking on this kid left and right anyway! We need something to talk about, don't we?!?!??


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

my shoes are pink!


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

meru said:


> I've been a bit of a Bayless doubter from the moment we drafted him, but I have to say that this sounds suspicious.
> 1. Are we really supposed to think that they drafted the kid knowing NOTHING about him? I refuse to believe that. I imagine they watched many MANY hours of Arizona games before the draft.
> 2. What could you see by watching Bayless _work out in a gym_ with two or three other players that would have you think he was much less far along than you thought? That would counter the evidence of those College games? Suddenly he can't hit a shot? Turns out he's legally blind?
> 
> And what does "not as far along as they thought" mean? In what? He's a good shooter. Can he only dribble with one hand? What I would imagine most likely is that he's not really a PG (the worry I had about him) - but how would you see that from him working out in the gym? Was the assumption "oh, he never passed when he was in AZ, but that's because he was out of position and his team sucked. As soon as he hits the NBA, he'll be Jason Kidd"? Would Blazers Brass be that naive?


I know for a fact there were multiple Blazers front office people that were at one of Bayless' workouts before the draft. That big multi-player, multi team workout in San Francisco.

It's also no secret that the Blazers have not put Jason Quick back in the loop since Jason Quick leaked that info about Brandon Roy and Adam Morrison's workout (you know...the blinds incident) That incident's description of Brandon Roy destroying Adam Morrison in their workout almost cost the Blazers Brandon Roy.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Funny thing is......when this guy hits a wall mid-way through the season (they all do) half of you guys will be cracking on this kid left and right anyway! We need something to talk about, don't we?!?!??


I like your style, always got the player's back . . . kind of a player's poster. I bet you would even stick up for Ruben.

Have you ever cracked down on a player?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hephaestus said:


> I know for a fact there were multiple Blazers front office people that were at one of Bayless' workouts before the draft. That big multi-player, multi team workout in San Francisco.


But I want to know . . . what time was this workout? :biggrin:


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> Jesus H Christ, so the guy misremembered the time he heard something.
> 
> The fact remains that at some point Isaac Ropp got the idea in his head that the Blazers were surprised Bayless isn't further along, and this was conveyed in written form on his Blog at 12:45 PM today.


An unattributed, unsourced line in the middle of a blog post clearly is not close to the same thing as hearing Isaac, Big Suke and Jason Quick on their radio/TV show broadcasting a claim about remarks supposedly made by Blazers staff about a Blazers player that was just being introduced that very day.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I like your style, always got the player's back . . . kind of a player's poster. I bet you would even stick up for Ruben.
> 
> Have you ever cracked down on a player?


Man you have no idea! I have the best story about a night on the town with Ruben! I'll tell you later!

I trying to think of the last time I cracked on one of our players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Man you have no idea! I have the best story about a night on the town with Ruben! I'll tell you later!
> 
> I trying to think of the last time I cracked on one of our players.


Hey, I thought you said you were leaving the country!?


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Reep said:


> Wow MM, you have the same gift on this board that I do with my wife--you can say something completely innocently and then get jumped on (in the negative sense) for the next couple of hours/days. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this unfortunate gifting.eace:


LOL!!

That's a universal problem most husbands have with their wives.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> I don't know what is going on, but it wasn't like MM just pulled this out of his *** (like he did with the "deal coming soon" . . . couldn't resist MM). Nik posted what the fan has on their web site, so it is being discussed on local media


LOL I would have been golden if Atlanta had a real GM. 


As for Baylessgate....

All I know is that some guy who said he listened to the fan this afternoon posted that they said something derogitory about Bayless and Blazer management. Then Big Suck posted in his blog that Quick told him the Blazers staff was less than thrilled with his development. 

Me living in Houston don't know if any of it was really said. I like our lovely newby God of metalshop was listening to the press conferene via the internet from my cozy office in uptown Houston.

Is it true???? Probably. Werre KP and Nate completely forthcoming with Quicker??? Probably not. 


I got an email from someone who is a bit closer to the situation than we are, and he said KP was gushing over Bayless on Saturday. I would imagine KP saw enough, and talked to enough people to know what Bayless was all about before yesterday. 

We will all see on the 14th I guess


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> The Blazers press conference was at 11AM. Isaac and Big Suke might have been brought in for the aftermath of the press conference. The Blazers press conference and talk about the Blazers press conference ended at noon on the Blazers home station. I find it highly unlikely The Fan's PD had Isaac and Big Suke we still covering the Blazers press conference 1 3/4 after the Blazers own home station stopped covering the press conference.


Sorry if I can't give the exact time but looking at my cell phone call log was the best I could do to determine the time. I was on I-205 at two times today so it could have been the first time i was on the freeway, which was about 10:50am. But I assure you, Jason Quick reported what I paraphrased.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

bayarea_blazer said:


> I'm just jumping in on this thread now and quickly read through the 3 pages, seems a bit tense.
> 
> I personally heard it on the FAN today while running some errands. I think it was 1:45pm. It was Jason Quick talking to Isaac and Big Suke. Jason said there was good news and there was bad news and asked what they wanted first. Quick gave the bad news: that Bayless was in the gym working out with Ike, Martell, Channing, and don’t know who else. *Quick said that KP, Nate, and/or the organization was not quite impressed. I don’t remember if he used the word “not impressed” or “unimpressive”. * Quick said, Bayless may be more of a project than they thought and that this may explain why his draft stock dropped because the teams that worked him out could have also been unimpressed. Quick felt this made sense since the Blazers never worked him out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the synopsis. 

However, I highly doubt Nate or KP made such a judgment after one informal workout. Quick is at it again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Somehow I think Quick is full of crappola


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

bayarea_blazer said:


> I'm just jumping in on this thread now and quickly read through the 3 pages, seems a bit tense.
> 
> I personally heard it on the FAN today while running some errands. I think it was 1:45pm. It was Jason Quick talking to Isaac and Big Suke. Jason said there was good news and there was bad news and asked what they wanted first. Quick gave the bad news: that Bayless was in the gym working out with Ike, Martell, Channing, and don’t know who else. Quick said that KP, Nate, and/or the organization was not quite impressed. I don’t remember if he used the word “not impressed” or “unimpressive”. Quick said, Bayless may be more of a project than they thought and that this may explain why his draft stock dropped because the teams that worked him out could have also been unimpressed. Quick felt this made sense since the Blazers never worked him out.
> 
> ...


Yes this is correct. I heard it myself a little before 11, they interrupted the national show to broadcast the press conference, and had Quick on before it started. I believe Quick's exact wording was that they were "underwhelmed". He said he won't be a Roy type player who comes in and makes a big impact right away. He thinks he won't be starting anytime soon and he'll probably be a rotational player and will back Blake up at PG. 

A lot to tell from one workout, IMO, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for the synopsis.
> 
> However, I highly doubt Nate or KP made such a judgment after one informal workout. Quick is at it again.


Yeah I hear you. Who knows how Quick came to that conclusion and exactly who he talked to. He might have mentioned exactly but I don't remember absolutely everything Quick said. I wish I could find audio from it, checked the 1080 website and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> LOL I would have been golden if Atlanta had a real GM.
> 
> 
> As for Baylessgate....
> ...


The bolded underlined area in MM's post is the more personal ridicule by MM directed at me. Personal ridicule is a form of personal attack.

MM, your 10,854 posts haven't seemed to educate you as to what a personal attack is, and how it's against the rules of this website. This is the second time I have had to point out your personal attacks against me on this thread.

As far as the so called Bayless blog claim... we all now know you didn't even bother to read that blog post, because you not only got who wrote the blog post wrong, Jason Quick's name is never mentioned anywhere in the one line of offhand comment in Isaac's blog.

So I was right in the first place. You never saw anything on TV, heard anything on the radio, or saw a blog post. MM, you started this whole mess of a thread becasue of what some anonymous message board guy posted on the Oregon Live Blazers message board.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

bayarea_blazer said:


> Yeah I hear you. Who knows how Quick came to that conclusion and exactly who he talked to. He might have mentioned exactly but I don't remember absolutely everything Quick said. I wish I could find audio from it, checked the 1080 website and couldn't find anything.


Well... now that we are getting the story straight... I can tell you exactly what happened. 

JASON QUICK saw Bayless screwing around on the court over at the Blazers practice facility on Monday or Tuesday. JASON QUICK watched Bayless for 10-20 minutes. JASON QUICK is underwhelmed in what HE saw in those 10-20 minutes of Bayless working out. JASON QUICK has made up his mind Bayless is a bust based on his "encyclopedic knowledge of basketball player development and scouting." 

The reason I know that's the way it had to have happened is because no Blazers staff member even said Bayless,' Batum, or Diogu name in relation to the Blazers until the press conference this morning. 

This is the same kind of fecal matter Jason Quick pulled in the Roy/Morrison workout "blinds" incident.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> The bolded underlined area in MM's post is the more personal ridicule by MM directed at me. Personal ridicule is a form of personal attack.
> 
> MM, your 10,854 posts haven't seemed to educate you as to what a personal attack is, and how it's against the rules of this website. This is the second time I have had to point out your personal attacks against me on this thread.
> 
> ...


Dude, just drop it. You called out MM and his info turned out to be correct, regardless of his source. No reason to carry on whining.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> The bolded underlined area in MM's post is the more personal ridicule by MM directed at me. Personal ridicule is a form of personal attack.
> 
> MM, your 10,854 posts haven't seemed to educate you as to what a personal attack is, and how it's against the rules of this website. This is the second time I have had to point out your personal attacks against me on this thread.
> 
> ...



Well this was my original post


> That according to a poster on O-Live who heard it on the fan. I guess one of the guys on the fan said both KP and Nate were unimpressed with Bayless after talking to him.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else at all hear this?



I'm not sure how that isn't exactly what happened after hearing the whole thing play out today. Sounds like the guy actually did hear them talk about it this morning on the Fan. 

As for you name, I said you were the Greek God of Technology (because that's what I remembered from college,,,,apparently I was mistaken, it's been a while.) YOU said it was the Greek God of forged metal or whatever. Quote: wikipedia...Hephaestus ( pronounced /h ɪ ˈfiːstəs/ or /h ɪ ˈfεstəs/ ; Greek Ήφαιστος Hēphaistos ) was a Greek god whose Roman equivalent was Vulcan ; he was the god of technology , blacksmiths , craftsmen , artisans , sculptors , metals and metallurgy , and fire . He was worshipped in all the manufacturing and industrial centers of Greece. (what about that doesn't say metalshop?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Yes this is correct. I heard it myself a little before 11, they interrupted the national show to broadcast the press conference, and had Quick on before it started. I believe Quick's exact wording was that they were "underwhelmed". He said he won't be a Roy type player who comes in and makes a big impact right away. He thinks he won't be starting anytime soon and he'll probably be a rotational player and will back Blake up at PG.
> 
> A lot to tell from one workout, IMO, but interesting nonetheless.


I don't remember what player it was, but I swear that Quick has made that declaration before..I think it was with LaMarcus, stating he was a few years (at best) away from contributing.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i like the retarded ot bickering as much as the next cat. but this is ****ing recoculous!!!
seriously a thread about a rumour about a rumour heard on another message board...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> i like the retarded ot bickering as much as the next cat.


Link? I have reason to believe you are wrong about that.

barfo


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Well this was my original post
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how that isn't exactly what happened after hearing the whole thing play out today. Sounds like the guy actually did hear them talk about it this morning on the Fan.
> ...


I can also recognize when someone intentionally being difficult in an attempt to further personally riducule me... which is of course further personal attacks you are making on me.

Hephaestus - Greek God of FIRE (you know... like a Blaze) and the Forge.
Vulcan - Roman God of FIRE (you know... like a Blaze) and the Forge.

Who owns the Portland Trail Blazers?

Paul Allen's VULCAN Inc.

Got that now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so..is this pissing contest done?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Link? I have reason to believe you are wrong about that.
> 
> barfo


Who the hell are you now? The Greek God of Home Ec?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Who the hell are you now? The Greek God of Home Ec?


I'm the Greek God of Drinking Too Much

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> I can also recognize when someone intentionally being difficult in an attempt to further personally riducule me... which is of course further personal attacks you are making on me.
> 
> Hephaestus - Greek God of FIRE (you know... like a Blaze) and the Forge.
> Vulcan - Roman God of FIRE (you know... like a Blaze) and the Forge.
> ...



I actually got it somewhere arounf page 2. It's a cleaver nickname. I am just giving you a hard time because you can't seem to let go of this. The guy was actually right. I mean who knows what was really said to Quick, or if he heard it correctly, or if KP was messin with him? 

It's certainly news worthy though if the front office is underwhelmed with their lottery pick I think


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

lol this isnt gunna end well.. i smell a big friggin.......................


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> I'm the Greek God of Drinking Too Much
> 
> barfo



Now that is someone to worship


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hephaestus - What's your real issue here?

MM stated what he read over on another forum, albeit not the most reputable place for Blazer news (although it's not the first time accurate news was taken from that site), and wondered if anyone else knew anything more about it?

Anyone of us would have done the same, I believe.

Why not stop bellyaching and get back on topic?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I vote Hephaestus calms down until he gets attacked anywhere near the degree MM did in the past. This is just stupid. 

And just to clarify, no that was not a personal attack. I did not call you stupid. I called your actions, and this situation and hijacking of the thread stupid.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Dude, just drop it. You called out MM and his info turned out to be correct, regardless of his source. No reason to carry on whining.


It most certainly did not turn out correct.

There's not one shred of evidence anywhere any Blazer staff member said a single word about Jerryd Bayless in relation to anything related to the Blazers before this morning's press conference.

That's the issue this whole discussion turns on. Nobody cares what any member of the press thinks about Bayless. This is about a claim NATE or KP SAID Bayless was unimpressive.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> It most certainly did not turn out correct.
> 
> There's not one shred of evidence anywhere any Blazer staff member said a single word about Jerryd Bayless in relation to anything related to the Blazers before this morning's press conference.
> 
> That's the issue this whole discussion turns on. Nobody cares what any member of the press thinks about Bayless. This is about a claim NATE or KP SAID Bayless was unimpressive.


I believe underwhelmed is what we have settled on.

So when a member of the media reports that the Blazers are ecstatic about Oden's recovery we shouldn't post that here because it's not REAL Blazer news cause it didn't come straight from the mouth of KP?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LameR said:


> I vote Hephaestus calms down until he gets attacked anywhere near the degree MM did in the past. This is just stupid.
> 
> And just to clarify, no that was not a personal attack. I did not call you stupid. I called your actions, and this situation and hijacking of the thread stupid.


Again, I was a non GM by commity away from being golden


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> It's certainly news worthy though *if* the front office is underwhelmed with their lottery pick I think


Yeah it would be news worthy *IF* the front office was underwhelmed with Bayless. Until proven it is just a smear attempt. Maybe some people believe that KP would draft someone he was not sure was a good player though. I can't wait for the season to start so we can all start laughing at topics like this as Bayless proves that he should have been drafted 3 or 4.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> I'm the Greek God of Drinking Too Much


Dionysus?

Ed O.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> It most certainly did not turn out correct.
> 
> There's not one shred of evidence anywhere any Blazer staff member said a single word about Jerryd Bayless in relation to anything related to the Blazers before this morning's press conference.
> 
> That's the issue this whole discussion turns on. Nobody cares what any member of the press thinks about Bayless. This is about a claim NATE or KP SAID Bayless was unimpressive.


Wow, I've never been a part of a thread like this, yikes. But in efforts to clarify things, I emailed Isaac from 1080 the Fan asking him if he could provide the audio since its not on their website. I really don't recall Quick saying it was his personal opinion. I really think Quick said he heard it from KP or Nate. Of course that could have been implicit or explicit, who really knows with Quick. I'm not trying to pick sides but just trying to bring some facts into this thread and at least confirm there was a discussion on the radio this afternoon. MM asked if anyone heard about it and I wanted to chime in since I happen to be in the car with the radio tuned to 1080 the Fan.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh BTW, I would love for Bayless to pan out and be our PG of the future! So I was a bit disappointed when I heard Quick's comments. I actually think Bayless complements Roy really well.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> It most certainly did not turn out correct.
> 
> There's not one shred of evidence anywhere any Blazer staff member said a single word about Jerryd Bayless in relation to anything related to the Blazers before this morning's press conference.
> 
> That's the issue this whole discussion turns on. Nobody cares what any member of the press thinks about Bayless. This is about a claim NATE or KP SAID Bayless was unimpressive.


First off, MM just asked if anyone else heard this on the radio. That was the origin of this thread, and you jumped all over him. Turns out it was said on the radio, I heard it myself. Now, theres nothing wrong with not believing the report, but I personally do believe Quick. Just because some of us believe it, doesn't mean you have to call us out. 


By the way, what constitutes "evidence"? The way I see it, there is more evidence that the management was "underwhelmed" than there is to the contrary.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Dionysus?
> 
> Ed O.


Who's motto is I'm secus madidus ut vos reputo EGO sum.

Or, "I'm not so drunk as you think I am"


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I believe underwhelmed is what we have settled on.
> 
> So when a member of the media reports that the Blazers are ecstatic about Oden's recovery we shouldn't post that here because it's not REAL Blazer news cause it didn't come straight from the mouth of KP?



We aren't talking about Oden's recovery.

We've talking about you starting a thread here this morning claiming that not only did KP and Nate violate league policy and talk to the press about a player traded for before the trade was made official, they dumped crap all that player when that conversation was claimed to have taken place.

I don't believe a team front office that has been very professional in it's tenure here in Portland is going to suddenly without warning descend into Isiah Thomas-esque unprofessional behavior.

You started that claim with nothing more backing the claim than the word of some anonymous guy at the Oregon Live Blazers message board.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hephaestus said:


> You started that claim with nothing more backing the claim than the word of some anonymous guy at the Oregon Live Blazers message board.


he asked if anyone else heard it. You are making Mt Shasta out of Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> We aren't talking about Oden's recovery.
> 
> We've talking about you starting a thread here this morning claiming that not only did KP and Nate violate league policy and talk to the press about a player traded for before the trade was made official, they dumped crap all that player when that conversation was claimed to have taken place.
> 
> ...


If the blazers never talked about Bayless until the trade became official, then how did Jason Quick report the trade on draft night? If Quick could find out about that minutes after it happened, I don't see why its a stretch to find out managements thoughts about the Bayless workout.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wonder what was meant by 'unimpressive' or 'underwhelming'. The guy is only 19. Was he just tripping over his own shoes, getting rim-checked on layups, shooting 3s over the backboard?

I don't believe anyone of it, and sort of a weird topic at this point.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> If the blazers never talked about Bayless until the trade became official, then how did Jason Quick report the trade on draft night? If Quick could find out about that minutes after it happened, I don't see why its a stretch to find out managements thoughts about the Bayless workout.


ESPN reported the Bayless/Rush trade in the their NBA Draft Night coverage.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> ESPN reported the Bayless/Rush trade in the their NBA Draft Night coverage.


Quick reported it immediately. We've even discussed on this board how long it took for ESPN's coverage to mention it. Either way, a member of the media found out. HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN BEFORE IT WAS OFFICIAL??? Oh yeah, teams talk to guys like Quick all the time. No reason they couldn't have told him their opinions of the bayless workout.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Dan said:


> he asked if anyone else heard it. You are making Mt Shasta out of Damon Stoudamire.


You're commenting on the secondary issue and ignoring the primary issue.

The primary issue is DID KP AND NATE BREAK LEAGUE POLICY TO DUMP ON BAYLESS TO THE PRESS BEFORE THE TRADE WAS ANNOUNCED BY THE LEAGUE OFFICE, and is it reasonable to believe they might have done so.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Hephaestus said:


> ESPN reported the Bayless/Rush trade in the their NBA Draft Night coverage.


And who do you suppose they got that idea from?

:banghead:


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> You're commenting on the secondary issue and ignoring the primary issue.
> 
> The primary issue is DID KP AND NATE BREAK LEAGUE POLICY TO DUMP ON BAYLESS TO THE PRESS BEFORE THE TRADE WAS ANNOUNCED BY THE LEAGUE OFFICE, and is it reasonable to believe they might have done so.


Isn't that what MM was asking when he started this thread?


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Quick reported it immediately. We've even discussed on this board how long it took for ESPN's coverage to mention it. Either way, a member of the media found out. HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN BEFORE IT WAS OFFICIAL??? Oh yeah, teams talk to guys like Quick all the time. No reason they couldn't have told him their opinions of the bayless workout.


You mean Brian Wheeler reported the Bayless trade immediately, don't you. On Blazers Draft night coverage on The Game 95.5.

Because while Brian Wheelers was saying Jack just got traded to Indiana (and making the crowd cheer)Jason Quick immediately reported the Blazers made a trade with the BOBCATS for AUGUSTIN. 

As Dave from Blazers Edge reported, Jason Quick was not allowed in at the Blazers practice facility. He was at the Press Room set up at the Rose Garden for regular media members.

Jason Quick looked so bad on draft night Dave wrote a story about how Jason Quick and the other reporters in the Rose Garden press room got "pritch-slapped"

Jason Quick has no access within the Blazers organization. Quick has some connections in some other NBA team front offices, but none in Portland.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> You mean Brian Wheeler reported the Bayless trade immediately, don't you. On Blazers Draft night coverage on The Game 95.5.
> 
> Because while Brian Wheelers was saying Jack just got traded to Indiana (and making the crowd cheer)Jason Quick immediately reported the Blazers made a trade with the BOBCATS for AUGUSTIN.
> 
> ...


Who are you? Tone it down a notch...


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> First off, MM just asked if anyone else heard this on the radio. That was the origin of this thread, and you jumped all over him. Turns out it was said on the radio, I heard it myself. Now, theres nothing wrong with not believing the report, but I personally do believe Quick. Just because some of us believe it, doesn't mean you have to call us out.


I personally believe that Quick was trying to read lips while he was using a telescope to peer into Nate's office. This sounds like a lot of spin to me from Quick. But, hey, let's see what the kid is made of.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Isn't that what MM was asking when he started this thread?


Wrong. MM claimed as fact that the Fan reported NATE and KP had said Bayless was unimpressive.

The only question MM asked was did anyone else heard the report as well.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> You mean Brian Wheeler reported the Bayless trade immediately, don't you. On Blazers Draft night coverage on The Game 95.5.
> 
> Because while Brian Wheelers was saying Jack just got traded to Indiana (and making the crowd cheer)Jason Quick immediately reported the Blazers made a trade with the BOBCATS for AUGUSTIN.
> 
> ...


Now you're commenting on the secondary issue and not the primary one. My point is, that if the media - be it Wheeler, Quick, ESPN, etc - knew about the Bayless trade on draft night, then obviously the blazers management tells them things before they are official, thus invalidating your belief that the blazers management wouldn't talk about it before its official. This also opens the door for today's Quick report to be true.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I want the last word. Don't you dare reply!!!!
:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Zybot said:


> I want the last word. Don't you dare reply!!!!
> :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::biggrin:


Ok


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Samuel said:


> Who are you? Tone it down a notch...


Let me get this straight. You are criticing me for pointing out Jason Quick was so dead wrong on draft night in reporting that false Blazers/Bobcats Augustin trade that Dave at Blazers Edge said Jason Quick was "Pritch-slapped" on draft night?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> Wrong. MM claimed as fact that the Fan reported NATE and KP had said Bayless was unimpressive.
> 
> The only question MM asked was did anyone else heard the report as well.


When did MM state it as fact?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> Wrong. MM claimed as fact that the Fan reported NATE and KP had said Bayless was unimpressive.
> 
> The only question MM asked was did anyone else heard the report as well.


When? I said some guy posted it. I also said he heard it on the fan. Nothing about it being fact. I hadn't even heard it. 

I think you should relax. Maybe a nice warm bath or something. I always say it's better jerk and be, than to be a jerk.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> Wrong. MM claimed as fact that the Fan reported NATE and KP had said Bayless was unimpressive.


No, I don't think that's true. He claimed as fact only that someone wrote a post concerning the matter on Oregonlive. 

barfo


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

I heard a rumor from olive that Nate and KP said on the radio that this thread in unimpressive. I have no link or proof of any kind though.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Now you're commenting on the secondary issue and not the primary one. My point is, that if the media - be it Wheeler, Quick, ESPN, etc - knew about the Bayless trade on draft night, then obviously the blazers management tells them things before they are official, thus invalidating your belief that the blazers management wouldn't talk about it before its official. This also opens the door for today's Quick report to be true.


I just don't think KP and Nate would say that... Maybe they were trying to take the pressure off Bayless, but Quick decided to add some spin and try to make it into a story (which I guess worked, huh). Or... maybe they never said anything, who knows.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Now you're commenting on the secondary issue and not the primary one. My point is, that if the media - be it Wheeler, Quick, ESPN, etc - knew about the Bayless trade on draft night, then obviously the blazers management tells them things before they are official, thus invalidating your belief that the blazers management wouldn't talk about it before its official. This also opens the door for today's Quick report to be true.


No I'm not.

Not letting you get away with that, Mr. Chuck Taylor. You said Jason Quick reporting the trade on draft night proved Jason had enough access to inside knowledge to .

Except YOU FORGOT Jason Quick completely screwed up the Oregonian's NBA Draft Night coverage BECAUSE he's not allowed the access most basketball beat writers have to the teams they cover. He was stuck down at the Rose Garden press room on draft night with the bloggers. Quick reported a trade that didn't happen, and missed the big trade the Blazers did make.


OOOOPS. All Mr. Chuck Taylor did by bringing up Jason Quick and the draft is prove my point. Draft night proves Jason Quick has no inside knowledge in the Blazers front office.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> No I'm not.
> 
> Not letting you get away with that, Mr. Chuck Taylor. You said Jason Quick reporting the trade on draft night proved Jason had enough access to inside knowledge to .
> 
> ...



I brought up the news of the draft night to counter the following argument you made:

_
"We've talking about you starting a thread here this morning claiming that not only did KP and Nate violate league policy and talk to the press about a player traded for before the trade was made official, they dumped crap all that player when that conversation was claimed to have taken place.

I don't believe a team front office that has been very professional in it's tenure here in Portland is going to suddenly without warning descend into Isiah Thomas-esque unprofessional behavior."_

The point is that if the media got wind of the trade on draft night, then obviously the blazers talk to the media before things are official. Thus, Quick's report today cannot be discounted the way you tried to above. 

It still doesn't mean it's true, but if it is false, its not for the reasons you gave.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> When? I said some guy posted it. I also said he heard it on the fan. Nothing about it being fact. I hadn't even heard it.
> 
> *I think you should relax. Maybe a nice warm bath or something. I always say it's better jerk and be, than to be a jerk.*


When? The first post obviously.

Now I think you should talk about the Blazers not your opinions about me. Those are off-topic personal insults and attacks.

I think you'd be much better served by focusing on the "no personal attacks" thing for a while.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Please close this thread! And tell this HEPATITIS GUY TO GO AWAY!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

rtg said:


> I heard a rumor from olive that Nate and KP said on the radio that this thread in unimpressive. I have no link or proof of any kind though.


No way. KP and Nate love this thread. They luuuuuuuv it. 

barfo


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> When? The first post obviously.
> 
> Now I think you should talk about the Blazers not your opinions about me. Those are off-topic personal insults and attacks.
> 
> I think you'd be much better served by focusing on the "no personal attacks" thing for a while.


I don't even understand how one could view that first post as stating a fact. The worst part is it means I've wasted the past hour trying to explain things to you! Goodnight.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://1080thefan.com/Daily-Blog/2312225

"Wednesday, July 9 (12:45 pm)

Here's the audio of today's press conference introducing Jerryd Bayless, Ike Diogu and Nicholas Batum. After getting a look at him over the last few days, the word is the Blazers are a bit stunned by how less far along Bayless is than they thought. Remember, they didn't work him out prior to the draft. This is why he fell from a potential top-5 pick to #11."


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> When? The first post obviously.


Think you ought to go back and read the first post again. Then tell us where MM claimed it was fact.

barfo


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Please close this thread! And tell this HEPATITIS GUY TO GO AWAY!


Hahaha. Every time I'm about to forget about this thread for good it just keeps sucking me in, aggh, LOL. Okay I got a response from Isaac. Looks like I was incorrect on the 1:45pm time frame. But then again, I did say it was one of the times i was on I-205. I checked my phone and my dad called me at 10:45am as I was getting off the freeway so this makes sense. Ahhh, I love technology. I guess if this is not sufficient, people could email him directly as well.


-----Original Message-----
From: Isaac Ropp [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, July 09, 2008 10:33 PM
To: bayarea_blazer
Subject: RE: Response to form: Email Isaac Ropp

Yes indeed. It was before the press conference around 10:55-11:05'ish. You heard right. He just said they've discovered that Bayless is not as far along as they thought.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

How awesome would it be if MM and Hephaestus are the same poster?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

quick doesn't know anything...he's burned all bridges...people still listen to 1080? it seems like they lost A LOT of their audience....*cough* trying to get publicity *cough*


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I brought up the news of the draft night to counter the following argument you made:
> 
> _
> "We've talking about you starting a thread here this morning claiming that not only did KP and Nate violate league policy and talk to the press about a player traded for before the trade was made official, they dumped crap all that player when that conversation was claimed to have taken place.
> ...












"The Media" reported nothing about the Blazers draft night trade except Jason Quick's Epic Fail.

Brian Wheeler, the guy Paul Allen pays to do Trail Blazers radio play by play, reported the Blazers Bayless trade. The rest of the media reported what Brian Wheeler provided to them.

Nobody in the outside media knew anything about the Blazers draft night decisions except Blazers paid employees.

You proved my point for me. Epic Fail, Mr Chuck Taylor.:yay::clap2::clap:


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

bayarea_blazer said:


> Hahaha. Every time I'm about to forget about this thread for good it just keeps sucking me in, aggh, LOL. Okay I got a response from Isaac. Looks like I was incorrect on the 1:45pm time frame. But then again, I did say it was one of the times i was on I-205. I checked my phone and my dad called me at 10:45am as I was getting off the freeway so this makes sense. Ahhh, I love technology. I guess if this is not sufficient, people could email him directly as well.
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> ...


Don't go spoiling this thread by using your tricky facts and evidence.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

barfo said:


> Think you ought to go back and read the first post again. Then tell us where MM claimed it was fact.
> 
> barfo





mediocre man said:


> Did anyone else at all hear this?



FACT!!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hephaestus said:


> Nobody in the outside media knew anything about the Blazers draft night decisions except Blazers paid employees.


Until the Blazer employees told other people, that is.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> How awesome would it be if MM and Hephaestus are the same poster?


Now, Crimson, you know that everyone in this thread is the same poster. Or at least you will when it is your turn to be the dominant personality again and you read this message I'm leaving for you. 

barfo


----------

